
Ask HN: How do you take care of HR? - amingilani
Hi there<p>I&#x27;m looking for insights on how startups handle their HR because I&#x27;ve built an internal solution and am considering putting it out there.<p>If anything, this would be great for some knowledge-sharing.<p>How do you handle:<p>+ Application tracking<p>+ Contract management &amp; renewals<p>+ Time off requests<p>+ Payroll tracking<p>+ Pay slips &#x2F; Pay stubs<p>+ Performance tracking<p>+ Emergency contact information management<p>+ Complaint management (Even anonymous complaints)<p>+ Any other HR related tasks<p>Also, if you can share how much your current solution costs for your number of employees, that&#x27;d be awesome, but if not, that&#x27;s fine too :)<p>PS. If you&#x27;re interested, drop me a line at hrme@gilani.me
======
paulmckeever
We use CharlieHR which is free for up to 10 employees

~~~
amingilani
Thank you! this sounds very close to what I'm building

Except their current pricing is £40 pricing for 10 people :)

Mine would likely be a little cheaper than their current one.

~~~
paulmckeever
I just saw that their pricing page has changed. We're an early user and I
didn't notice that they've dropped the free for small business plan.

~~~
amingilani
I thought something like that would've happened :) That alright, I'm certain
I'd do a free plan initially as well.

